# Wilson Combat Modifications



## Tremors (Mar 18, 2012)

How many are doing any or all of the Wilson Combat Modifications to their 92FS? I am currently in the process of doing the modifications myself, except the sights since I am not going to send it out.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't know exactly what that entails. :numbchuck:


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm not sure it will be a "Wilson Combat" unless Wilson Combat does the upgrade.


----------

